# Snail Leech... Ewww!



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Look in the "Shrimp & other invertabrates" section at the "sticky" near the top of the page, I'm fairly sure that ugly little guy is in there.


BTW, welcome to the forum & is there a story behind that name "Wizzy"????


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy your "stay."

I doubt that that thing will cause any real harm. Once you put a fish (if you are) in there it'll be gone in no time at all.


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

150EH- Thanks for the info and the welcome! And as for my name, well one day I needed a username and BAM! it stuck. I've used it ever since. :icon_bigg

RipariumGuy- Thanks for the welcome! And I sure do hope your right. 

I am currently trying to find some sort of medicine that will not harm my plants but if that doesn't work I'll probably just hope they get eaten by my fish. I am going to be putting 3 large black ghost knifes in the tank and they are predatory fish so I'm crossing my fingers. 

Cool Beans- Wizzy :icon_smil


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow! Lucky you! I wish I had some of those to eat my snails. My red claw shrimp suddenly decided that they're too good for snails so the population is increasing.

I don't see how they could be a problem if they scavenged and ate snails. It's not like most planted tankers intentionally want to raise huge spawns of fish in their main tanks.


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow! Lucky you! I wish I had some of those to eat my snails. My red claw shrimp suddenly decided that they're too good for snails so the population is increasing.
> 
> I don't see how they could be a problem if they scavenged and ate snails. It's not like most planted tankers intentionally want to raise huge spawns of fish in their main tanks.


Lol. I haven't actually confirmed if they eat snails or not, but I hope you're right in saying that they'll be beneficial. My main concern is that they may attach to my fish. If anyone else has any insight/advice on how to deal with these leeches please let me know.

Thanks- Wizzy :smile:


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

take some teezers and pull it out.. u probably have more than one.. but if udon't u might get lucky


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> take some teezers and pull it out.. u probably have more than one.. but if udon't u might get lucky


I did exactly that! I pulled out a few, but I know for a fact that I still have more because I saw one swimming the other day. However, I don't see them that often if at all so I think I got lucky. 

Thanks- Wizzy :icon_smil


----------



## enddoc (Mar 30, 2016)

*How to get rid of snail leeches!!!*

To kill snail leeches do this:
· To test for snail leeches is simple ¼ teaspoon shrimp pellets will bring them out
· First remove all plants.
· Dip plant in a 50% hydrogen peroxide solution to dislodge pests by flushing with water
· Save your plants in a bucket for 4 weeks
· Remove all creatures which will die from salt being added, Rams horn, Pond snails
· Snail leeches survive Clorox and all other solutions. I know I tried all suggested chemicals
· Bring the salt level part- per-Thousand to 3 ppt with softener salt for 1 week
· Lower it to 2 ppts for 2 weeks
· The last week, do the above test.
· If no leeches then change out with freshwater during this last week to 0 ppt salt.
How this works is the apparently the leeches ball up in a protective cocoon and starve to death.


----------

